#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Овсяное печенье с клюквой

## Аньезка

*Что нужно:*
1/2 чашки коричневого сахара 
1/3 чашки растительного масла (в ориг.рецепте - рапсового, я использовала оливковое)
1 яйцо
1 ст.л. молока
1 ч.л.ванильной эссенции (я использовала порошок ванилин)
1+1/4 чашки овсяных хлопьев быстрого приготовления
3/4 чашки+2 ст.л. муки
1/2 ч.л.разрыхлителя
1/2 ч.л.соли
1/2 чашки сушеной клюквы

*Что делать:*
В одной ёмкости: Сахар взбить с растительным маслом. Добавить яйцо, молоко, ванильную эссенцию. 
В другой ёмкости: Смешать овсяные хлопья, муку, разрыхлитель, соль.
Смешать обе смеси вместе.
Добавить клюкву и перемешать.

В оригинальном рецепте рекомендуется выкладывать смесь столовой ложкой (или специальной ложкой для печенья) на противень, выстеленный пекарской бумагой. У меня к ложке все приклеивалось. Поэтому я лепила руками, предварительно смазав их растительным маслом.

Выпекать при 190 С 10-12 минут или до легкого зарумянивания.
Когда вытащите печеньки, они еще будут некоторое время затвердевать, остывая.

----------

AndyZ (18.12.2012), Pedma Kalzang (17.12.2012), sergey (17.12.2012), Буль (17.12.2012), Дхармананда (17.12.2012), Содпа Т (17.12.2012), Чиффа (18.12.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Ах. Слюни обильно текут. Где бы клюкву в Италии взять? :Frown:  Это Cranberry?

----------


## Аньезка

> Ах. Слюни обильно текут. Где бы клюкву в Италии взять? Это Cranberry?


Cranberry - клюква, да. Поищите в отделах сухофруктов.

----------


## Буль

> 1/3 чашки растительного масла (в ориг.рецепте - рапсового, я использовала оливковое)


Я думаю что здесь это всё равно, просто оливковое дороже. А почему ты использовала оливковое? Из-за запаха?




> 1 ст.л. молока


А что в такой массе может сделать столовая ложка молока?




> 1+1/4 чашки овсяных хлопьев быстрого приготовления


А можно фотку каких именно хлопьев? Не коробку, а именно хлопья посмотреть?




> 1/2 чашки сушеной клюквы


А клюква не подгорит? Я бы на всякий смазал бы сверху кисточкой с маслом...




> В одной ёмкости: Сахар взбить с растительным маслом.


А разве масло с сахаром взобьётся?




> Добавить клюкву и перемешать.


А если клюкву не вмешивать, а просто добавить в каждую печеньку в центр? Или так её мало получится?




> В оригинальном рецепте рекомендуется выкладывать смесь столовой ложкой (или специальной ложкой для печенья) на противень, выстеленный пекарской бумагой. У меня к ложке все приклеивалось. Поэтому я лепила руками, предварительно смазав их растительным маслом.


Возможно, надо было просто ложку в масло окунать  :Wink:

----------


## Аньезка

Бао,

- Я использовала оливковое масло просто потому, что всегда держу его дома. Другого не было)

- Про молоко не знаю...в рецепте было, а рецепт из книги Taste of Home "Cookies")) Правда, по сахару там были такие пропорции:
1/2 чашки +2 ст.л. коричневого сахара 
1/4 чашки обычного сахара (белого)
Но детальное следование рецепту показало, что печенье получается слишком сладким. И мне также было непонятно, зачем вообще использовать 2 вида сахара... :Confused: 
То что я привожу сейчас - это моя 2я попытка, более отточенная техника)))

- Хлопья сфоткала... хорошо, что осталось чуть чуть

При покупке ориентировалось на то, чтобы они действительно были быстрого приготовления. На коробке с этими было написано "достаточно залить кипятком".

- "А разве масло с сахаром взобьётся?"
Тут, видимо, неточность перевода. Оно действительно не взбивается, просто нужно сделать однородную смесь.

- Клюкву можно и в центр...так получится красиво и аккуратно. Я просто захотела много клюквы)))

- Клюква не подгорает. У меня на этой бумаге для готовки вообще ничего не подгорает. Кроме того, поднос с печенюхами я ставила как можно выше от огня в духовке. А также, я их лепила руками, смазанными в масле.

----------

Буль (17.12.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

Вот печенье, сделанное по тому же самому рецепту, более продвинутой девушкой в кулинарии, чем я.
И фотографирует она лучше)

----------

Pedma Kalzang (17.12.2012), Буль (17.12.2012), Дмитрий Сорокин (17.12.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

Добавление от девушки, чью фотку я привела выше.




> Относительно выкладывания ложкой: у меня специальная механическая (для печенья, для мороженого) - с ней немного проще. А если обычной ложкой, то я смачиваю водой или маслом, да. Но и руками, надеюсь, неплохо получилось 
> 
> Касаемо сахара: количество, конечно, можно регулировать по вкусу, только учитывать, что тогда печенье может быть менее нежным (в случае с этим печеньем не сильно принципиально, но иногда бывает важно) и несколько быстрее черстветь.
> А про сочетание коричневого и белого сахара - довольно часто встречаю в рецептах, в рецептах печенья в частности. Коричневый сахар содержит патоку, поэтому он более ароматный, собственно и придает более карамельный вкус и цвет, кстати, тоже.

----------

Буль (17.12.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Но детальное следование рецепту показало, что печенье получается слишком сладким. И мне также было непонятно, зачем вообще использовать 2 вида сахара...


Коричневый сахар имеет собственный вкус, а белый -- нет. Если нужно больше сладкого, но не такой навязчивый вкус -- добавляйте к коричневому белый.

Я бы в тесто ещё молотый кардамон добавил бы. Не так сладко бы было. Пойдёт?




> - Хлопья сфоткала... хорошо, что осталось чуть чуть
> При покупке ориентировалось на то, чтобы они действительно были быстрого приготовления. На коробке с этими было написано "достаточно залить кипятком".


Возможно, потому, что они полу-проваренные, они выделили клейковину и стали липнуть. Я бы попробовал взять цельные хлопья, отварил бы почти до готовности, и промыл холодной водой. Но я не кондитер, так что это в качестве эксперимента  :Wink: 




> - Клюкву можно и в центр...так получится красиво и аккуратно. Я просто захотела много клюквы)))


А если из половины клюквы сделать пюре, процедить от шкурок и примешать его в тесто?




> - Клюква не подгорает. У меня на этой бумаге для готовки вообще ничего не подгорает. Кроме того, поднос с печенюхами я ставила как можно выше от огня в духовке. А также, я их лепила руками, смазанными в масле.


Я имел ввиду сверху. Не подгорает?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.12.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

Сверху точно не подгорает! 

Бао... я теперь сижу в прострации и раздумываю над пюре из клюквы... 
и вообще... может попробуйте уже воплотить в жизнь свои идеи??  :Smilie: 
мне было бы интересно взглянуть на то, как это получится у Вас.

----------

Буль (18.12.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Относительно выкладывания ложкой: у меня специальная механическая (для печенья, для мороженого) - с ней немного проще. А если обычной ложкой, то я смачиваю водой или маслом, да. Но и руками, надеюсь, неплохо получилось


Я бы использовал кулинарные кольца. По-моему было бы проще. Нет?
Опять же: порционность соблюдается  :Wink:

----------


## Буль

> Бао... я теперь сижу в прострации и раздумываю над пюре из клюквы...


Надо посмотреть как это пюре будет схватываться. Возможно часть пюре придётся заменить лимонным соком, если пюре будет "разваливать" тесто.




> и вообще... может попробуйте уже воплотить в жизнь свои идеи?? 
> мне было бы интересно взглянуть на то, как это получится у Вас.


У меня это некому есть.
Может быть, на Новый год?

----------

Аньезка (18.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.12.2012)

----------


## Чиффа

Печеньки на смайлики похожи. Настроение поднимают. Спасибо за идею!

----------

Аньезка (18.12.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

Да, я только потом, когда фото обрабатывала, заметила рожицы  :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Все, напишу запрос в Россию мне теперь килограммами клюкву сушить :Smilie:  Cranberry сушеную нашла тут - стоит 100г 3 евро. Ужос и Кошмар. Я печенье не пекла бы - от такой вкусноты можно ожирение заработать. Но вот говорят, что клюква хорошая противоспалительная ягода.

А с итальянским переводом - беда. Mirtillo rosso di palude - дословно - красная болотная черника. Это и брусника может быть, и клюква, новерно, только по размеру сухих ягод и можно понять.

----------


## Нико

А в Индии клюквы нет((((((. И духовки у меня нет ((((. А так вспомнилась старая добрая советская клюква в сахаре. Супер!

----------


## Буль

> Все, напишу запрос в Россию мне теперь килограммами клюкву сушить Cranberry сушеную нашла тут - стоит 100г 3 евро. Ужос и Кошмар.


В прекрасной России цена отличается в большую сторону...  :Confused: 




> А с итальянским переводом - беда. Mirtillo rosso di palude - дословно - красная болотная черника. Это и брусника может быть, и клюква, новерно, только по размеру сухих ягод и можно понять.


Клюкву и бруснику можно отличить по вкусу. Даже в Италии.  :Wink:

----------

Пема Дролкар (19.12.2012)

----------


## Alex

Итальянская википедия говорит, что клюква - это ossicocco.

----------

Буль (19.12.2012), Пема Дролкар (19.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (19.12.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

О, спасибо - буду улучшать свой итальянский. Это они с латыни передрали. Но уверяю - за 20 лет никто ни разу при мне так ругнулся этим словом. Все миртилло россо, да миртилло россо :Smilie:

----------

Alex (19.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (19.12.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> В прекрасной России цена отличается в большую сторону...


 Да, а сколько? А если самому собрать? :Smilie: 

Клюкву и бруснику можно отличить по вкусу. Даже в Италии.  :Wink:  
 Никогда не пробовала сушеную бруснику - чтоб сравнить. Но, наверно, она, как и живые ягоды - горше. А клюква кислее.

----------

Нико (19.12.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> А в Индии клюквы нет((((((. И духовки у меня нет ((((. А так вспомнилась старая добрая советская клюква в сахаре. Супер!


Клюквы нет, но замените годжи. Почему духовки нет? в каждой электроплите духовка есть. Или у вас там даже плиты нет?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.12.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Да, а сколько? А если самому собрать?
> 
> Клюкву и бруснику можно отличить по вкусу. Даже в Италии.  
>  Никогда не пробовала сушеную бруснику - чтоб сравнить. Но, наверно, она, как и живые ягоды - горше. А клюква кислее.


есть у вас там клюква. Вы же через гору от меня живёте. Альпийская брусника и клюква в полном изобилии.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.12.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Клюква растет на болотах. Альпийских болот ни разу не видела.

----------


## Аньезка

У нас в Израиле сушеная клюква везде продавалась.
Странно. Тоже средиземноморская страна же...

----------


## Пема Дролкар

У нас и сырую свеклу можно купить только в спецбиологическом магазине. Продается то, что пользуется спросом в кулинарии. Итальянцы сверхконсервативные в этом вопросе - еще в горах найдешь чернику, землянику и малину, можно и бруснику найти. Это нормально, что пользуются тем, что рядом растет.  

Но клюквы НИКОГДА НЕ ВИДЕЛА, сколько не облазила со всех сторон Альпы. Даже в пище у местных жителей.

Вики


> В природе все виды клюквы растут в сырых местах: на переходных и верховых болотах, в сфагновых хвойных лесах, иногда — по заболоченным берегам озёр[4].
> 
> Клюква весьма светолюбива, но не требовательна к минеральному питанию[10].


В горах вся вода течет вниз. Откуда там болота? 

Sucheeinennick, назовите конкретное место с Вашей стороны горы, - где вы лично КЛЮКВУ собираете - не бруснику. Хочу убедиться. И насобирать, раз уж мне так близко, - чтоб в магазине не покупать.

Знаете, что такое клюква? Я в Питере все-таки выросла - на болотах практически и ее сама собирала с детства.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.12.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Но клюквы НИКОГДА НЕ ВИДЕЛА, сколько не облазила со всех сторон Альпы. Даже в пище у местных жителей.
> 
> 
> 
> В горах вся вода течет вниз. Откуда там болота?
> 
> Sucheeinennick, назовите конкретное место с Вашей стороны горы, - где вы лично КЛЮКВУ собираете - не бруснику. 
> 
> Знаете, что такое клюква? Я в Питере все-таки выросла - на болотах практически и ее сама собирала с детства.


Вот и ясно, что по горам никогда не ходили. Сходите пару раз ради интереса, всё-таки горные прогулки нам -то с вами за бесплатно. Хотя бы ха " халяву" сходите, что ли...И клюкву найдёте, и грибы белые тоже...Альпы- мягкие горы, озер полно, влажность в горах очень высокая. Болот нет. Лето в Альпах влажное, вы карту видели, хотя бы Италии...Моря к горам подступают хорошо со стороны 3 стран. Даже у нас ваши ветра через день от силы, вот и сейчас всё течёт везде... Клюква есть.

----------


## Vladiimir

Ареал распространения клюквы. Картинка из статьи на Википедии
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...anberrymap.jpg
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Клюква

----------


## Кузьмич

> А в Индии клюквы нет((((((. И духовки у меня нет ((((. А так вспомнилась старая добрая советская клюква в сахаре. Супер!


Зато у вас там есть просветление.!

----------


## Кузьмич

> Клюква растет на болотах. Альпийских болот ни разу не видела.


Там лыжня не проходит?

----------


## Кузьмич

> У нас в Израиле сушеная клюква везде продавалась.
> Странно. Тоже средиземноморская страна же...


Русских много?  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Зато у вас там есть просветление.!


Чьё?

----------


## Нико

> У нас и сырую свеклу можно купить только в спецбиологическом магазине.


Тогда в Италии жить не буду. ))))

----------

Пема Дролкар (20.12.2012)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Чьё?


Ничье, слава богу!  :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

> У нас и сырую свеклу можно купить только в спецбиологическом магазине. Продается то, что пользуется спросом в кулинарии.


Даже страшно подумать, как Вы в этой ужасной Италии выживаете без свёклы и клюквы?

----------

Alex (20.12.2012), Нико (20.12.2012), Пема Дролкар (20.12.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (20.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.12.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

> Русских много?


Это там они русские  :Smilie: 
Много, конечно.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Даже страшно подумать, как Вы в этой ужасной Италии выживаете без свёклы и клюквы?


Пришлось адаптироваться в ужасных местных условиях :Smilie:  

Но честно говоря, - Италия "бьет" по качеству продуктов любые страны, думаю. Так что готова уж как-нить без русских деликатесов прожить. :Smilie:  А отсутствие свеклы и клюквы особенно помогает по-буддийски смотреть на вещи. :Smilie: 

И придется, увы, без столь замечательного печенья, - я такие продукты вообще в доме не держу и практически не пеку, - во благо для всей семьи, - а то мы все сразу станем колобками.

----------


## AndyZ

> И придется, увы, без столь замечательного печенья, - я такие продукты вообще в доме не держу и практически не пеку, - во благо для всей семьи, - а то мы все сразу станем колобками.


Зачем Италии овсяное печенье, когда есть канноли!!!

----------

Аньезка (20.12.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

О боги, аж слюньки потекли))

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Вот и ясно, что по горам никогда не ходили. Сходите пару раз ради интереса, всё-таки горные прогулки нам -то с вами за бесплатно. Хотя бы ха " халяву" сходите, что ли...И клюкву найдёте, и грибы белые тоже...Альпы- мягкие горы, озер полно, влажность в горах очень высокая. Болот нет. Лето в Альпах влажное, вы карту видели, хотя бы Италии...Моря к горам подступают хорошо со стороны 3 стран. Даже у нас ваши ветра через день от силы, вот и сейчас всё течёт везде... Клюква есть.


Я уж 20 лет в Италии в горах гуляю в разные периоды, драгоценная :Smilie:  Не токмо на сноуборде там проезжаю.

Конкретное место назовите. Villaggio e sentiero. С конкретной клюквой.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Зачем Италии овсяное печенье, когда есть канноли


Это - жирная бомба :Smilie:  Я такое не могу есть. У нас еще есть и другие вкусности - окромя тирамису, там всякие миллефольи, панфорти, панеттони и коломбы. Каждая итальянская профинция изощряется на свой лад. Не говоря уж о непромышленном мороженом, вкус которого неподражаем.

А вот печенье Аньезки меня возбуждает гораздо больше - с вкусным чаем или со стаканом молока :Smilie:

----------

AndyZ (20.12.2012), Аньезка (20.12.2012)

----------


## AndyZ

> Это - жирная бомба Я такое не могу есть.....А вот печенье Аньезки меня возбуждает гораздо больше - с вкусным чаем или со стаканом молока


Это как в известном фильме  :Smilie: 



> Опять ты мне эту икру поставила?

----------

Аньезка (20.12.2012), Буль (20.12.2012), Пема Дролкар (20.12.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Не, правда, я такую пищу не ем. Есть много гораздо более привлекательных итальянских деликатесов - которые гораздо полезнее для здоровья - взять хоть ту же моццареллу или пармезан :Smilie: 

У меня практически тот же рацион и в России, и в Италии и в других местах - если есть выбор. Какой-то белок плюс овощи и немного риса. И печенье с молоком - слишком калорийно - могу только мечтать.

Но сейчас будет Рождество - никуда не скроешься от обжорства.....
http://www.google.it/search?q=dolci+...w=1024&bih=540

Моченой клюковки бы после этого....она очень при жирной пище спасает :Smilie:

----------


## Акулина

Могу предложить овсяное печенье.
Печенье из овсяных хлопьев

Сочетание хрустящих обжаренных хлопьев и нежнейших взбитых белков делает это печенье по-настоящему необыкновенным!
Продукты 
(на 6 порций)
Масло сливочное - 70 г
Сахар - 50 г
Яйца - 2 шт.
Хлопья овсяные - 150 г
Мука пшеничная - 20 г
Корица - 1-2 ч. ложки

Желтки отделяют от белков. Половину сливочного масла растирают с сахаром, яичными желтками и корицей до растворения сахара.
На оставшемся масле обжаривают, помешивая, хлопья (10 минут на среднем огне). Остужают до комнатной температуры.
Желтки смешивают со слегка обжаренными на оставшемся масле и охлажденными овсяными хлопьями, добавляют пшеничную муку.
Включают духовку.

Взбивают в крепкую пену белки.
К хлопьям добавляют вбитые белки. Перемешивают очень аккуратно.
Чайной ложкой выкладывают комочки теста на лист и выпекают в духовке при среднем нагреве до светло-коричневого цвета (15 минут при температуре 180 градусов).
Приятного аппетита.

----------

Алик (01.03.2019), Владимир Николаевич (01.03.2019), Доня (01.03.2019)

----------


## Anthony

> Могу предложить овсяное печенье.
> Печенье из овсяных хлопьев
> 
> Сочетание хрустящих обжаренных хлопьев и нежнейших взбитых белков делает это печенье по-настоящему необыкновенным!
> Продукты 
> (на 6 порций)
> Масло сливочное - 70 г
> Сахар - 50 г
> Яйца - 2 шт.
> ...


Покупал такое - нереально вкусное.
ПС. Чет не то репостнул. Имел в виду овсяное с клюквой.

----------


## Акулина

Я недавно готовила овсяное печенье дома по новому рецепту, очень вкусно!
Печенье с кунжутом и овсяными хлопьями

Это овсяное печенье с насыщенным вкусом и ароматом кунжута можно легко приготовить в домашних условиях, чем мы сейчас и займёмся. Печенье с кунжутом и овсяными хлопьями получается очень вкусным, рассыпчатым, хрупким. И ещё что примечательно - в тесте для печенья нет яиц.
Продукты 
(на 5 порций)
Кунжут - 1 стакан
Овсяные хлопья - 5 ст. л.
Масло сливочное - 100 г
Масло подсолнечное — 4-5 ст. л.
Мука пшеничная - 1 стакан
Сахар - 7 ст. л.
Разрыхлитель - 0,5 ч. л.
Соль — 2 щепотки

Подготовьте необходимые ингредиенты для овсяного печенья с кунжутом.
В блендере соедините кунжут, 4 ст. л. сахара и подсолнечное масло. Взбейте эти ингредиенты до получения кашицы.
В миске взбейте миксером мягкое сливочное масло со щепоткой соли.
Добавьте во взбитое масло кунжутно-сахарную пасту.
Взбейте масло с кунжутной пастой секунд 10.
Всыпьте просеянную муку с разрыхлителем и овсяные хлопья, измельчённые до состояния отрубей.
Замесите тесто. Тесто получится липким, как пластилин, но муки больше не всыпайте.
Соберите тесто в шар, заверните в плёнку или пакет и отправьте в холодильник на 1 час.
Через час можно приступать к формовке печенья. В миску насыпьте сахар. Отщипывайте от теста небольшие кусочки и формируйте шарики диаметром около 3 см. Обваляйте эти шарики в сахаре.
По мере подготовки выкладывайте шарики из теста в сахаре на противень, выстеленный пергаментом (всего получается примерно 28 штук).
Выпекайте кунжутно-овсяное печенье в духовке, предварительно разогретой до 180 градусов, около 15-20 минут.
Готовое печенье с кунжутом и овсяными хлопьями остудите на противне пару минут, затем перенесите на решётку до полного остывания.
Приятного аппетита!

----------


## Кокотик

> Это овсяное печенье с насыщенным вкусом и ароматом кунжута можно легко приготовить в домашних условиях, чем мы сейчас и займёмся.


дооо?... странно. я вот ничем таким сейчас не собираюсь заниматься 
у автора бабочки похоже в голове летают. яркие такие

----------

Alex (16.04.2020)

----------


## Alex

У меня как раз огромная банка кунжута есть.

----------


## Аньезка

Какая я прикольная была в 2012 году... печеньки лепила. Эх, молодость

----------


## Петр Слепцов

Что изменилось? Перестали лепить печеньки?)

----------


## Аньезка

> Что изменилось? Перестали лепить печеньки?)


Перестала любить овсяное печенье. Овсянка должна быть кашей)

----------


## Акулина

Люблю овсяный крамбл.
Грибной крамбл с овсяными хлопьями

Оригинальное, бюджетное и очень вкусное блюдо, которое отлично подойдёт для постного стола - грибной крамбл с овсяными хлопьями. Совершенно удивительно, каким интересным становится вкус привычной овсянки и грибов, если приготовить их по той же технологии, по которой готовятся крамблы. Шампиньоны обжариваются с луком и затем запекаются под "шапочкой" из овсяных хлопьев - результат очень любопытный! Такой крамбл с овсяными хлопьями и грибами получается сочным, сытным, готовится достаточно быстро и невероятно просто!
Продукты 
(на 4 порции)
Хлопья овсяные - 140 г (1,5 стакана объёмом 200 мл)
Масло растительное - 2-3 ст. ложки
Укроп сушёный - 1/2 ч. ложки
Соль - 1/4 ч. ложки
*
Для начинки:
Шампиньоны - 540 г
Лук репчатый - 120 г
Мука пшеничная - 20 г
Вода - 100 мл
Соль - 1/2 ч. ложки
Перец чёрный молотый - на кончике ножа
Масло растительное (для жарки) - 1-2 ст. ложки
*
Для подачи (по желанию):
Укроп свежий - 3-4 веточки (5 г)

Подготовьте необходимые продукты.
Я использую мелкие овсяные хлопья долгой варки. Если у вас крупные овсяные хлопья, мелко порубите их ножом.
Такой необычный овсяный крамбл с грибами готовится достаточно быстро, поэтому духовку лучше всего заранее включить разогреваться до температуры 180 градусов.
Грибы вымойте, освежите срез на ножке каждого гриба и удалите потемневшие участки. Нарежьте грибы тонкими небольшими пластинками.
Лук очистите и нарежьте мелкими кубиками.
В сковороде разогрейте растительное масло и выложите нарезанный лук. Помешивая, обжаривайте лук на среднем огне примерно 2-3 минуты, до мягкости и полупрозрачного состояния.
Добавьте измельчённые шампиньоны. Увеличьте нагрев до максимума и, постоянно помешивая, обжаривайте грибы примерно 2-3 минуты, до полного испарения выделившегося сока и лёгкой румяности. Добавьте соль и чёрный молотый перец, перемешайте.
Муку высыпьте в небольшую мисочку или стакан. Постоянно помешивая, влейте 100 мл воды. Постепенное добавление воды даст возможность получить однородную смесь, без комочков.
Влейте смесь муки и воды в сковороду и перемешайте. Помешивая, готовьте на минимальном огне примерно 1 минуту. Как только грибная масса загустеет, снимите сковороду с огня.
В отдельной миске соедините овсяные хлопья, соль, чёрный молотый перец и сушёный укроп. Перемешайте. Влейте растительное масло и тщательно перемешайте ещё раз, чтобы все хлопья пропитались растительным маслом.
В форму для запекания выложите грибную массу и разровняйте. Сверху выложите овсяные хлопья и аккуратно разровняйте.
Отправьте форму в духовку, предварительно разогретую до температуры 180 градусов, примерно на 20-25 минут. Верхний слой овсяных хлопьев должен аппетитно подрумяниться.
Ароматный овсяный крамбл с грибами готов. Подавайте его к столу, по желанию присыпав измельчённой зеленью.
Приятного аппетита!

----------


## Гошка

> Люблю овсяный крамбл.
> Грибной крамбл с овсяными хлопьями
> 
> Оригинальное, бюджетное и очень вкусное блюдо, которое отлично подойдёт для постного стола - грибной крамбл с овсяными хлопьями. Совершенно удивительно, каким интересным становится вкус привычной овсянки и грибов, если приготовить их по той же технологии, по которой готовятся крамблы. Шампиньоны обжариваются с луком и затем запекаются под "шапочкой" из овсяных хлопьев - результат очень любопытный! Такой крамбл с овсяными хлопьями и грибами получается сочным, сытным, готовится достаточно быстро и невероятно просто!
> Продукты 
> (на 4 порции)
> Хлопья овсяные - 140 г (1,5 стакана объёмом 200 мл)
> Масло растительное - 2-3 ст. ложки
> Укроп сушёный - 1/2 ч. ложки
> ...


На видео лекции Тэло Тулку Ринпоче говорил, что то типа: что когда он учился в монастыре, переосмыслил и  стал готовить с положительным настроением, только тогда его Учитель похвалил: "что- то баклажаны сегодня удались. По какому рецепту сегодня Ты их готовил ?"
Добавьте в рецепт положительное настроение.
На 54 минуте видео:

----------

Алик (11.05.2021)

----------


## Селя

> Перестала любить овсяное печенье.







> Внимательность к чувствам является частью нашей обычной практики медитации прозрения. Видя непостоянство чувств, мы можем научиться отпускать скрытые тенденции алчности, ненависти и заблуждения и развивать духовные чувства.


 (Бханте Гунаратана Хенепола "Восемь внимательных шагов к счастью. Следуя по стопам Будды").

----------

Гошка (21.05.2021)

----------


## Акулина

Как испечь - печенье овсяное рецепт.
Овсяное печенье (без муки и масла)

Полезное, диетическое овсяное печенье. Готовится печенье из овсяных хлопьев и яиц, без муки и масла.
Продукты 
Хлопья овсяные "Экстра" - 2 стакана
Яйца куриные - 2 шт.
Изюм (или сушеные ягоды) - 1 горсть
Сахар - 3 ч. ложки
Ванилин - 1 г
Корица - по вкусу

1. Изюм замочить в горячей воде. Овсянку измельчить в кофемолке в течение 5 секунд. 
2. Взбить яйца, добавить в них все остальные ингредиенты и перемешать. (У меня масса оказалась суховатой и я добавила 1,5 ст. ложки молока.) 
3. Дать тесту для овсяного печенья с изюмом постоять минут 5. Разогреть духовку до 180 градусов. 
4. Противень застелить бумагой для выпечки и сформировать на бумаге печенье из овсяных хлопьев. У меня из всей массы получилось 9 штук.
5. Выпекать овсяное печенье в разогретой духовке 15-20 минут.

----------

